# Lee Kay question



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

When does it open in the morning?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

9


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## jasonwayne191 (Jun 11, 2012)

Am pretty sure they open at 10 during the week, 9 on saturday.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> Location
> 6000 West and 2100 South, Salt Lake City, Utah 84128 (see map)
> 
> Ranges and activities
> ...


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

Where did you find that!!!!!!!!!! I searched everywhere and couldnt find it, even called and after I asked the guy what time they closed on sunday he just hung up on me, after a long drive, found out they are closed on mon and tues


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/leekayshooting.html

It's on the UDWR website. It's in the "About us" tab. In the pulldown that says contact the DWR.

Did you call late Sunday night? Like around 10 p.m., just before you posted?


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

It was about 10 am on sunday, I thought I looked all over the udwr website, well thanks for your help


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope you didn't make a special trip from home, all the way up there. Please tell me that you work north of the point of the mountain or something.


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

No, but I did have to run to Trufitt so it was ok, I just ran to the Nephi range and shot it there, I did want to go somewhere nice that I could tune it in perfect but made due with a table and luckily no rain, got it ready and hopefully my daughter can get a antelope on Friday


----------

